# Feeding boer doeling



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi all. I may have a dumb question but I cant seem to find an answer. I have a Boer doeling, 9 months old. She's a companion, not going to be bred. She lives with two Saanen doelings. Everyone says the boer is too fat. She's fluffy and yeah, a little chunky. I find lots of grains specific to dairy goats, but what about a goat like my girl? I have her on one cup of Blue Seal Premium Dairy Goat pellet twice a day. I got that because of the saanens. I had them on the medicated meat goat grain but I didn't want to keep them on a medicated grain as they are parasite free. What should I feed my baby boer? I hate to cut her grain as she is still growing.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The medication is to help prevent cocci. If she is getting chunky, but the others are fine you could just cut back her ration.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't have her on the medicated, she's eating a dairy goat pellet. I am wondering if there is a non medicated grain for growing meat goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think most meat goat feeds do contain one of the cocci medications. It's not medication to treat cocci but to help keep it under control since all goats do carry cocci. Doesn't always prevent a cocci load/outbreak, but again, definitely helps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One cup twice a day isn't much. I'd just keep doing that for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks all. I think I'm just a worrier and have to remember she's still growing!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Being a Boer, she is going to look much chunkier than your Saanens. When I had Boers with my dairy herd, I fed them the Blue Seal pellets, same ones you are feeding. They did great on them. You don't need a specific meat goat grain for her. However, once she is done growing, you may need to cut back on the protein %, since the Blue Seal DGP are 20% protein.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok, thanks so much, I will do that. She is the sweetest doe, I want to make sure she's as healthy as possible.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She may not be actually overweight, she just has a completely different body structure than dairy goats. 2 cups is definitely not too much for a growing boer!

If you Google "Goat body Condition Scoring" you can watch some YouTube videos to determine if she is actually unhealthily overweight. You need to feel the spine and hips, sometimes the ribs and brisket to determine how much fat coverage there is.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You can upload a picture of her and we could try to tell you if we think she is fat. All my doe kids get a good amount of grain for their first year. After that they don't get grain unless it's 1 week before they are due and the whole time they are lactating.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Aoife filling her face


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

She's very fluffy too


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh no she is fine don't worry about her being fat. My 2 yearlings are fat.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are my fat yearlings


----------

